# Elmer Bernstein in Romantic Mode



## Guest

Here's his best score in this genre by far!! "The Age of Innocence" and its Viennese operetta sound world, absolutely luscious and highly emotive. Who could fail to be moved by the poignant last scene of the film which is bathed in this sumptuous theme. I think of Madam Ellen Olenska and Newland Archer when I hear this:






In "*On the Terrace*" in 1960, more than two decades before "*The Age of Innocence*", you can already hear the nascent strains of "The Age of Innocence" - representing another potentially thwarted love affair:


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

I just watched Age of Innocence for the first time last night and what a soundtrack! About a year ago, Spotify recommended me a track on shuffle from the movie (the scene where Newland Archer is shopping for the yellow roses). Already impressed by that single track, I was blown away by the rest of the soundtrack. Favorite parts of the soundtrack include the ending and the lighthouse scene. 

Sad yet excellent film.


----------

